# Meine Grube bricht ein !



## Spunk (24. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wie nicht anders zu erwarten bricht nun immer mehr Erde in meine Grube.
Ich habe letzen Herbst alles schön ausgebaggert,hatte auch sehr schöne senkrechte Wände, das ganze 2m Tief ...alles war gut. Ich dachte mir..och da legste im Frühjahr die Folie rein und gut ist...
Dann kam der Frost...und als alles auftaute:shock
Ich habe mich jetzt mit situation abgefunden und mach es jetzt richtig!!
Ich werd das ding Mauérn!!(also 17,5 Schalsteine setzten,dann mit Beton ausgießen.
Außerdem ist das für mich eh besser,da ich etwas größere Steine genau auf die Teichkante setzten wollte.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Meine Grube bricht ein !*

Hallo Guido,
war aber eigentlich klar das es einbricht oder ?

Ist aber eh besser zu mauern  Son bisschen bereue ich das auch an meinem Teich, geht zwar auch so, aber ich hätte doch mauern sollen.


----------



## axel (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Meine Grube bricht ein !*

Hallo Guido 

Also ich seh bloß ein kleines Loch auf dem Foto . Kannst Du mal die ganze Teichgrube zeigen . Das was ich da sehe ruft doch danach, mach mich größer und tiefer wenn ich ein Koiteich werden soll . Wie tief soll das Loch den sein ?
Aber ich hab Probleme mit der Perspektive vielleicht täuschen mich meine Augen wieder .

Lg
axel


----------



## herbi (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Meine Grube bricht ein !*

Hallo Guido,...

das mit dem mauern ist eine tolle Sache,...aber warum nimmst du nicht einfach Betonsteine 11,5 cm,...die haben zwei Kammern,...diese könntest du unten durchhauen,...und Eisenstäbe reinstecken,....und ausgiesen!
Die Kosten halbieren sich ,...echt habe meinen Teich auch mit diesen Steinen gemauert,...!


----------



## Spunk (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Meine Grube bricht ein !*

Ja ja Uwe, das wahr wohl auch eher ein wunschgedanke das es hält!
Der Teich hat später eine größe von mind.25m³ und wir wohl überall 2,30 Tief.
Das mit deine Steinen Herbi habe ich nicht so ganz verstande
Was sind denn das für welche?? Und wie kann ich die am besten verfüllen.
Also komme so auf 5m³ Beton. Das alles selbst einfüllen?? Oder doch eine Betonpumpe??


----------



## herbi (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Meine Grube bricht ein !*

Hallo Guido,...

die Steine bekommst in jedem Baustoffhandel,...! Es sind normale Mauersteine aus Beton,...mit zwei Kammern,...gibt es auch dicker,...!
Darf ich dich auf meine HP verweisen http://herbertgrabinger.de.tl/Neuer-Teich-2007.htm ,... oder hierhin... https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5107

Da siehst du die Steine besser,...


----------



## Spunk (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Meine Grube bricht ein !*

Hallo Herbi,
ja Danke die Steine kannte ich noch nicht.
Aber ihr habt die richtig gemauert oder?? Ich dachte da mehr an aufeinander stellen und mit Beton ausgießen. 
Guido


----------



## herbi (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Meine Grube bricht ein !*

Hallo Guido,...

natürlich haben wir die richtig gemauert,...und dann auch noch mit Beton ausgefüllt,...!

Hält bombenfest,...ich find das die Schalungssteine sehr teuer sind und wie in deinem Fall,...zu 2/3 od. sogar noch mehr in der Erde stehen....dürften diese völlig ausreichen,...!

Bei mir steht sogar eine Rundung wie du bestimmt gesehen hast, ca. 80 cm aus der Erde raus und ich hatte überhaupt keine bedenken das sie nicht halten würde...!


----------

